# What information do you include on your resume?



## Chimpie (Nov 2, 2010)

While reading some recent threads, it was mentioned several times how important grammar and spelling is when it comes to applications and resume. This is true, but so is content. 

So let me ask: What information do you include in your resumes?


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 2, 2010)

All depends on what type of job I am applying for.

For run of the mill ambulance medic, I list current certs, past employment, and education.


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 2, 2010)

In this order... an objective, list of certifications, employment (including significant, long-term volunteer experience) and education.


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 2, 2010)

Also on this topic, does anyone include references on their resume? I've never done so but the boy does. I usually wait for an interview or some kind of follow-up after my application and resume have been submitted.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 2, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Also on this topic, does anyone include references on their resume? I've never done so but the boy does. I usually wait for an interview or some kind of follow-up after my application and resume have been submitted.



My references are listed on my resume, but my reference letters are usually presented during my interviews.


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 2, 2010)

Bottom of CV says references available upon request. As a former manager and now a business owner, references are useless. You will only list those who will vouch for you anyways...it is my independent research that gives me what I want to know.

And yes, Facebook, Myspace and casual former coworkers are handy people with great info.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 2, 2010)

Depends on what the resume is for.  

For my healthcare application, I have a brief intro similar to an objective but with some insight into my character and strengths.  Next I have a lisst of education and certifications.  Then I have a section for areas of knowledge and expertise.  Finally I have my previous employment record.

For other general jobs I simply have an objective, qualifications summary, professional experience (employment record) and education.

Don't forget the all important cover letter! I also keep a separate references printout that I can hand to them if asked.


For any job application in a field where your experience must be expanded, its a good idea to make up a curriculum vitae where you can list employment record, research records, papers published, languages of fluency, education record, etc.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 2, 2010)

Run of the mill medic resume (font is messed up from copy/paste)




> Steven
> 1234 fake streeet
> Crowley, Tx 76036
> H: 818133354141
> ...




It's awesome, I know.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 2, 2010)

The Medical Council told Brown that listing "Specialist registrar, helicopter emergency medical service" on his resume was not legal so he had to stop.

Brown lists an objective, key highlights and strengths, employment history, qualifications and references.

By highlights and strengths Brown means things that will appeal to an employer in the one minute scan they are going to give his resume, Brown used to be a Team Leader and job share Business Manager so he knows how it is.

Oh and who in the bloody hell is Steven?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Nov 2, 2010)

Cover letter
Objective
Relevant experience
Relevant professional experience
Education
Certifications
Career goals

References on request


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh yeah Brown forgot to mention that if your resume landed infront of him and didn't have a cover letter, it went to the bottom of the pile.

Cover letters are important people!


----------



## EMT2B (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a question maybe one of y'all can answer.  I have absolutely *ZERO* (paid) work experience.  I have never been employed anywhere, by any company.  Not even flipping burgers or bagging groceries.  What I do have is a ten year history of volunteering at a Respite Care Nursery that houses children from birth to age 11 in two separate homes.  One home is children up to age five, the other home is down the street and houses children ages six through 11.  I will also soon be starting a volunteer position at a local hospital, hopefully in the ER.  I have personal experience assisting the blind, the deaf, and those with physical and/or mobility issues (i.e. those using a cane, walker, forearm crutches, manual and power wheelchairs), in the form of assisting my friends and family when they have needed it.  I can communicate on a very basic level in both Spanish and American Sign Language.  I have several personal references and one Professional reference up my sleeve.  What (if any) of that would be beneficial to add to my resume?  Thanks all!!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 7, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> I have a question maybe one of y'all can answer.  I have absolutely *ZERO* (paid) work experience.  I have never been employed anywhere, by any company.  Not even flipping burgers or bagging groceries.  What I do have is a ten year history of volunteering at a Respite Care Nursery that houses children from birth to age 11 in two separate homes.  One home is children up to age five, the other home is down the street and houses children ages six through 11.  I will also soon be starting a volunteer position at a local hospital, hopefully in the ER.  I have personal experience assisting the blind, the deaf, and those with physical and/or mobility issues (i.e. those using a cane, walker, forearm crutches, manual and power wheelchairs), in the form of assisting my friends and family when they have needed it.  I can communicate on a very basic level in both Spanish and American Sign Language.  I have several personal references and one Professional reference up my sleeve.  What (if any) of that would be beneficial to add to my resume?  Thanks all!!



I would definitely list any and all volunteer work experience on a resume.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 7, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I would definitely list any and all volunteer work experience on a resume.



Anything that can demonstrate your compassion for patients, ability to communicate, and ability to handle difficult situations will be beneficial.


----------



## patzyboi (Aug 7, 2013)

LucidResq said:


> In this order... an objective, list of certifications, employment (including significant, long-term volunteer experience) and education.



I literally have it in this order


----------

